# Air Museum Pics - Castle Air Museum



## comiso90 (Aug 16, 2008)

Great day. Only a few of the planes were rare like the B-18. B-23 and B-36 but the collection was impressive. where else can you see a 
B17
B18
B23
B24
B25
A26
B29
B36
B45
B47
B50
B52
B57

and a Vulcan in one place! Plus a lot more..  

.: Castle Air Museum - Atwater, California :.

.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 16, 2008)

more


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 16, 2008)

Look how low the clearance is on the F-86 tank and how thin the tire is on the voodoo.

Also not the wing gear for the B-52 and the supercharger on a B-24


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 16, 2008)

.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 16, 2008)

I never saw a black A-26...
What is that pod under the A-4???


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 16, 2008)

The CF 100 still has the EW pods on but since its from 414Sqn the Canadian EW squadron it makes sense


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 16, 2008)

another for you PB


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 16, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> another for you PB


ain't it ugly


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 16, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> ain't it ugly


I dont think so... It's a bold utilitarian design.

reminds me of the scorpion,

.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 16, 2008)

Funny how the B-18 looks so much more primitive than the B-17.

Looks like the B-18 would be escorted by P-26's but the B-17 looks just fine along Mustangs.

.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2008)

Good stuff Comiso. Thats a pretty impressive outdoor collection.


----------



## v2 (Aug 17, 2008)

8)


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 17, 2008)

This is on the site of a B-52 base that closed in the 90's. I can see why they leantowards bombers. It's very interesting to see the evolution from the B18 to the B52


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2008)

Neat stuff, Comiso!  Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 18, 2008)

Excellent.

My vote for the prettiest jet bomber of all time is the B47


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks guys... u California peeps should stop by..

I agree with you sys when the B-47 is on the ground... in the air it's the Vulcan. It didnt look very elegant parked though.

I like the B-47's landing gear,

The one gun on the B-18 sure looks pitiful

.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 22, 2008)

Great stuff, thanks cosimo


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 22, 2008)

Great collection. Sad to see how weathered they are looking.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Great collection. Sad to see how weathered they are looking.



The B-36 had pigeons in the bomb bay. many had paint peeling off exposing aluminum. 

The air in central CA is terribly corrosive and the 100 degree heat doesnt help. I'm sure when the Air Force base was active it was kept up better. I'm sorry I didnt volunteer to help years ago it's an hour from my house but it looks like i'm moving.

I'm sure they take donations!  

.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 23, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> The B-36 had pigeons in the bomb bay. many had paint peeling off exposing aluminum.
> 
> The air in central CA is terribly corrosive and the 100 degree heat doesnt help. I'm sure when the Air Force base was active it was kept up better. I'm sorry I didnt volunteer to help years ago it's an hour from my house but it looks like i'm moving.
> 
> ...



Can I post my pictures from a few weeks ago, also?

If you look inside the bomb bay of the B-36, you can see where they cut the airframe in half in order to transport it to Castle. 

Interesting story: I went there with my nephew, who used to be in the ROTC before he joined the AF. He says he used to go down there (we lived in the mountains east of Atwater/Merced) and spend a whole day cleaning the planes, one by one. When he saw what kind of shape they were in, he said it looked like nobody had cleaned them since he was there 10 years ago. Sad . . . .


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 23, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> Can I post my pictures from a few weeks ago, also?
> 
> If you look inside the bomb bay of the B-36, you can see where they cut the airframe in half in order to transport it to Castle.
> 
> Interesting story: I went there with my nephew, who used to be in the ROTC before he joined the AF. He says he used to go down there (we lived in the mountains east of Atwater/Merced) and spend a whole day cleaning the planes, one by one. When he saw what kind of shape they were in, he said it looked like nobody had cleaned them since he was there 10 years ago. Sad . . . .



Of coarse.. we;d like to see the pics.. Hopefully they show something different.

Yeahhh.. now i feel like a reel looser for not helping out.

.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 23, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Of coarse.. we;d like to see the pics.. Hopefully they show something different.



Unfortunately, they're not a whole lot different, mostly the newer planes, though I did get a couple of decent shots of the V-1710 and R-2800 inside. As soon as I get them uploaded to Photobucket, I'll post 'em here.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 23, 2008)

we can have a photo contest to see who has the best composition


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 24, 2008)

Bad news: I just noticed the last 10 or 20 photos on my digital cam went to digital limbo, which included my shots of the V-1710 and the R-2800, AND all of my shots of the WWII stuff (including the RB-50, unfortunately). However, here ARE the ones I took (what's left of them, anyway). To make up, I'm including shots of a P-51D and a Corsair at an airshow I went to shortly after Castle.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## pbfoot (Aug 24, 2008)

those birds are going to need some TLC soon


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Great shots guys


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2008)

Good stuff, love the shots of the SR-71.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 24, 2008)

Cool... thanks... I like that gun pod.

The SR-71 should be indoors.


----------

